# any one seen this heater yet??



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

looks like I posted this to the wrong discussion area....

someone posted this info on Terry loves site tonight
and i have not seen this new Bradford white 95% efficient
hybred heater yet...


does anyone know anything about this one ???


http://www.bradfordwhite.com/products2.asp?id=1&product_id=218


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

So it's a straight power vent heater ? That looks NICE ,, gotta call and get a cost !!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Powervent that can be power direct vented, nice... and 4 anode rods. Thing is a beast. Here is the data sheet. http://www.bradfordwhite.com/images/shared/pdfs/specsheets/123-B.pdf


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

For all the tappings/labour & junk to install 4 magnesium anode rods, they should have made the bloody thing out of stainless steel so it has a good shelf life so people can actually realize the cost of the high efficiency burner instead of have the tank fail just out of the warranty period. 

Rheem/Rudd came out with a heat pump water heater with the heat pump located on the top. It's supposed to have a COP of 2.0 which means for every KW of electricity you put in, you get 2 KW's worth of heat in comparison to an electric tank which is obviously 1 to 1. But the problem is, even where I live with relatively low electricity rates, it's still cheaper to heat with natural gas (as long as it's relatively high efficiency natural gas i.e. an indirect & high efficiency boiler). But electricity rates are going up, so pretty soon it'll be cheaper to heat with a natural gas draft mid efficiency hot water tank compared to this thing.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

From the data on the original post ...

A residential version of our highly successful Ultra High Efficiency eF® series, this model boasts an efficiency rating of 95% and complies with the most stringent air quality requirements as a result of its low NOx burner. This unit comes standard with two 1"NPT side tappings that can be used for supplemental space heating purposes and is approved for power vent or power direct vent applications using 2", 3" or 4" PVC, ABS or CPVC. Furthermore, this model qualifies for the current tax credit of 30% (equipment and installation cost) up to $1,500.

1500 divided by .30 = $5000.00 Sale including Install ??? 


I was under the impression that material's only were in the tax credit program ... Not installation. Am I wrong?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> 1500 divided by .30 = $5000.00 Sale including Install ???
> I was under the impression that material's only were in the tax credit program ... Not installation. Am I wrong?


I found this:
Purchasers of highly efficient heating, cooling, and water heating equipment can take tax credits of 30% of installed cost for purchasing qualifying equipment, as detailed below. *These credits are available for systems placed in service from January 1, 2009, through December 31, 2010.* There is a $1,500 cap on the credit per home, including the amount received for insulation, windows, air and duct sealing.

here;
http://energytaxincentives.org/consumers/heating-cooling.php


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*no service port for cleaning out mag rod junk...*



SewerRatz said:


> Powervent that can be power direct vented, nice... and 4 anode rods. Thing is a beast. Here is the data sheet. http://www.bradfordwhite.com/images/shared/pdfs/specsheets/123-B.pdf


it has 4 anode rods, but basically it looks like the tank is not much different than a normal heater and will eventually lime up

you would think that they would install some sort of service port to reach in and clean you the lime every year.....for the price that is is worth

the 4 extra anode rods are only gonna fill the heater with more of that
" mag rod jelly and funk" that comes off of them.... 

you probably have all seen that crap before...

tomorrow I ask for a price on one....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Got a price on this heater.. lets say it is real real expensive. List price is over 10K If you want to know my cost PM me.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you got to be kidding...*

I figure that unit is worth about 2500...

It could not compete with the evian if it were that 
expensive.... they want about 2500 for theEvian in my neck of the woods....

Mu dumb ass salesman has not called me back yet, it usually takes about 3 voice mails before he responds...
then i will get my low , low , price


----------

